
Docomo, Fujitsu, Renesas: The triangle thickens - junkoyoshida
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-blogs/rambling--round/4233698/Docomo--Fujitsu--Renesas--The-triangle-thickens
======
junkoyoshida
Why do you think that NTT Docomo dropped Renesas Mobile from the new
consortium set up to develop LTE products? I see three loosely connected but
competing power plays unfolding.

